
Skynet Has Gone Live: Everything is Fine - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/skynet_has_gone_live_everything_is_fine.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4daf2e1364236363%2C0
======
stretchwithme
As with Jehovah's Witnesses and the end of the world, this will no doubt be
rescheduled due to the rain.

Yes, somewhere in the world it is raining. Once it stops, global cataclysms
will be free to proceed. Its a union thing.

